# Milwaulkee M12 Heated Jacket



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Just preorded this bad boy from Tool Barn. 119.00 with no battery. Not a bad deal for a good comfort for the winter. You yankees may know a thing or two about heated jackets, but I am stoked about this one. Can't wait to try it out in a couple of months when it gets cold here in Jan.

http://www.milwaukeetool.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductId=2331&CategoryName=SC:+M12+Cordless+System


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

It would have to get awfully cold before I could wear that while doing anything. I tend to steam when working hard on a cold day.....

I use handwarmers when handling cold pipe. That's about it though.

Living in FL has spoiled you:laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

It gets damn hot here matt, and when it's cold, it's cold. WTF, Over?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> It gets damn hot here matt, and when it's cold, it's cold. WTF, Over?


Unbelievable...:laughing:

It must get down to temperatures so low that water actually freezes...

Damn Thats Cold!:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

What you going to wear it twice a year. :laughing:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Hey, you can have your snow, your ice fishing, your battery blankets, your engine heater thing a mu bobs, but this Floridian will stay warm when hes cold. This ain't Miami fellahs, and it does get 20ish here often in the winter. Not 20 below, you can have that chit.:yes:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Maybe you should move to Georgia...............


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Choctaw said:


> Maybe you should move to Georgia...............



Or move to bama.


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

It doesn't really get that cold here either RSP.

First week of Jan. is usually around 0-10 degrees.

Other than that. Average high is around 35ish.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

That coat is gonna be popular.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Coldest I have ever been was on the honey moon in Vegas............... in december. I really thought i was going to pass out one night, just felt like I could not breathe. So we ran in Ceasers palace, and it was all good. Maybe hypothermia, i really don't know. I am not one for the cold.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

WTF does Georgia or Alabama have to do with the topic at hand?


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I dunno.


Do they come in big and tall? 

Seems like most folks that buy this would be big/tall.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm neither big nor tall and I would buy it but, I would need to try it on first. The only other thing is it's bright red and milwaukee. I know they want to brand their stuff but, I need to brand myself when I show up to a customer not a tool company. If this came in different colors or even customizeable I would get one in a second.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

RW Plumbing said:


> I'm neither big nor tall and I would buy it but, I would need to try it on first. The only other thing is it's bright red and milwaukee. I know they want to brand their stuff but, I need to brand myself when I show up to a customer not a tool company. If this came in different colors or even customizeable I would get one in a second.



I feel you on that, but since part of our company color could pass for red, my company name and logo will be getting stitched underneath the Milwaukee logo. *** Check this space Mid November****


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

It gets alot colder here than in florida. Do they make a 120v version?


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

A heated jacket.... how precious..


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

After living in Illinois for 20 years and living in Florida for another 20 years. I believe it FEELS just as cold here as it does up there at times. If we have an air temperature of around 45 give or take and a strong wind blowing off the gulf like maybe 15 or 20 mph, It makes it cold.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

house plumber said:


> After living in Illinois for 20 years and living in Florida for another 20 years. I believe it FEELS just as cold here as it does up there at times. If we have an air temperature of around 45 give or take and a strong wind blowing off the gulf like maybe 15 or 20 mph, It makes it cold.


Yea I wish we could get those cold winds blowing in off the gulf....:laughing:

Bet You've never seen salt water freeze!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Redwood said:


> Yea I wish we could get those cold winds blowing in off the gulf....:laughing:
> 
> Bet You've never seen salt water freeze!



No F ing way would you catch me anywhere near that type of weather for a home front. Nope, not happening. We get bikini weather 9 months out of the year Redwood, how bought you?:thumbup:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> No F ing way would you catch me anywhere near that type of weather for a home front. Nope, not happening. We get bikini weather 9 months out of the year Redwood, how bought you?:thumbup:


Actually bikini weather is overrated...:whistling2:
I either like to be immersed in water up to my neck or, under an air conditioner...
To damn hot to work....:laughing:

Cold weather can actually be a lot of fun if you dress right for it...
And I've never relied on electric anything to stay warm...:whistling2:


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Seems like you wouldn't get that much heat out of such a small battery.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Certainly you guys in Florida own Cool vests? (Ice pack vests)

Ladies put that vest on and get your a** back up in that attic!


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Uh, where does the battery go? Hope its not where I think it goes. Why not just where a good jacket from somewhere like Duluth Trading. They have one I am considering looking buying.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Indie said:


> Uh, where does the battery go? Hope its not where I think it goes. Why not just where a good jacket from somewhere like Duluth Trading. They have one I am considering looking buying.



Is that a fundamental christian, talking like a fundamental christian? Where would you like the battery to go Indie? Seems you have an idea.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I just got mine in the mail. Gonna test drive it tonight. I'm going to sit in the snow and drink beer.


----------



## rombo (Jul 17, 2008)

So where does the battery go?


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

rombo said:


> So where does the battery go?


Right here.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

do they fit short?? My friend bought one and said he required an upsize to gain some length.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I need heated gloves. That'd be worth shoving a 72 volt battery up my arse like you' all are implying in this thread. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

Heated gloves would work for me, my fingers been smashed, cut and in general beat up all my life. They need a break ( but I know won't get it.)
Can't work with them.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Good for you mike. I got tired of waiting on mine, so i canceled the order. Refunded my money. Funny, you got yours about the same time they were promising mine to come it. Funny thing is, it will spring here in a couple of weeks. I hope it worked well for you. Oh, BTW, you should switch to Miller Lite, much better tasting product. SPI approved.:thumbup:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Good for you mike. I got tired of waiting on mine, so i canceled the order. Refunded my money. Funny, you got yours about the same time they were promising mine to come it. Funny thing is, it will spring here in a couple of weeks. I hope it worked well for you. Oh, BTW, you should switch to Miller Lite, much better tasting product. SPI approved.:thumbup:


 If I want Miller Light, I'll just lay under a bull dong after he had a big drink.:thumbsup:


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

LEAD INGOT said:


> If I want Miller Light, I'll just lay under a bull dong after he had a big drink.:thumbsup:


Well, if that's where Miller Light comes from, what end does Bud Light come out of?







Paul


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Life's too short to drink shi tty beer.


----------



## RW Plumbing (Aug 16, 2010)

I live 20 min from Miller valley, where Miller is brewed. You don't find much else here in Milwaukee.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

RW Plumbing said:


> I live 20 min from Miller valley, where Miller is brewed. You don't find much else here in Milwaukee.


 What about Grain Belt? I thought Milwaukee was lousy with that swill.


----------



## 6th Density (Nov 29, 2010)

Is this TSA approved. Anyone got the balls to try that idea out?


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

Picked up my jacket today XXL, a tad short but oh well. I may look like I should be parking cars, but screw it im warm!

For anyone else who has this, ie: Lead ingot, do you know of any ways to make this LED go off, its all I can see out out the corner of my eye!? Doubting I could get on a plane wearing this thing.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

DIZ said:


> Picked up my jacket today XXL, a tad short but oh well. I may look like I should be parking cars, but screw it im warm!
> 
> For anyone else who has this, ie: Lead ingot, do you know of any ways to make this LED go off, its all I can see out out the corner of my eye!? Doubting I could get on a plane wearing this thing.


 If the light is on, it's heating. Red is high, white is medium, blue is low. No light = no heat.


----------



## Evolve (Jan 2, 2011)

I could use one of those today... It's currently -22 degrees Celsius here.


----------



## Oso (Jan 12, 2011)

RW Plumbing said:


> I live 20 min from Miller valley, where Miller is brewed. You don't find much else here in Milwaukee.


I worked inside of Miller Soldering up 4" air line back in 1974 I lived about 3 miles away Saw the tallest stack cases of beer fall over at the end of the production line. Man did it smell like beer!!:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

RSP just keep in mind... 30 degrees with 10% humidity is a walk in the park, compared to 30 degrees at 90 % humidity. I saw a Polar Bear on this last frost complaining how bone chilling the humidity was. She was laying on the beach on a 40 degree afternoon. Four people tried roilling her back to help save her. She complained it was too cold to go into the water...Or,maybe it was a manatee either way its skin was bright white.

I am in, I cant wait to order mine. Next year when I am sitting in the deer blind that is gonna be mighty toasty. 

Dear God- Can we please please please have an air conditioned jacket tooo....?


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

Thats a sweet lil jacket. It'll be a waste of money where I'm at tho


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Still tossing around the idea, it would go well with my heated boots. February usually equates to a painfully cold month, did you guys order from Milwaukee directly, or did you find them elsewhere ?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I still want someone to wear that jacket through airport security.:laughing:


----------

